# Synaptics touchpad defaults to reverse scroll



## scrappywan (Jul 16, 2017)

I have i3 window manager running on my Lenovo laptop with the synaptics driver installed and enabled for my touchpad. Problem is, by default, it will vertically scroll in reverse (similar to Apple's natural scrolling). Is there something not configured properly in my xorg.conf file causing this reverse scrolling? Also, I do *NOT* have mousd enabled in /etc/rc.conf.

Here is my xorg.conf file:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        InputDevice     "Touchpad0" "CorePointer"
        Option          "AutoAddDevices" "false"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Touchpad0"
        Driver          "synaptics"
        Option          "Protocol" "psm"
        Option          "Device" "/dev/psm0"
        Option          "SendCoreEvents" "on"
        Option          "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"
        Option          "ScrollingDistance" "-30, -30"
        Option          "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "7"
        Option          "EmulateTwoFingerMinW" "7"
        Option          "VertScrollDelta" "-111"
        Option          "TapButton2" "0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "Accel"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>
        #Option     "Backlight"                 # <str>
        #Option     "CustomEDID"                # <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                       # <str>
        #Option     "Present"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "Tiling"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWRotation"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "VSync"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReprobeOutputs"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMC"                      # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"               # <str>
        #Option     "VirtualHeads"              # <i>
        #Option     "TearFree"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FallbackDebug"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "BufferCache"               # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## scrappywan (Jul 17, 2017)

Nevermind. I figured it out. Needed to change `Option   "VertScrollDelta" "-111"` to a non-negative value. Took out the minus next to 111 and it scrolls correctly now.


----------

